# Planning a move to KL but our situation is perhaps unusual



## markd2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello all, I have a job that permits me to live practically anywhere. My wife and are U.S. citizens, and I currently live and work in the U.S. I work as a full time employee for a U.S. company and I'm paid in the U.S. When I move I will continue to work for that same employer and my income will be paid in the U.S (direct deposit into a U.S. bank account). We are hoping to stay in KL for at least 3 years, maybe much longer.

I have two primary questions. 1) What type of visa (if any, except for retirement) would permit us to live in Malaysia, but not derive income from Malaysia? There is no employer to sponsor me. My company has no presence in Malaysia. 2) Concerns taxes. I looked into this, but I find it somewhat confusing. Will I be required to pay income tax to Malaysia? I earn about $73K, but none of that income will be derived from any interest in Malaysia. I just need the Internet.

From my research, most situations I find are people who will be working for a Malaysian company, a company with a contract to do work for a Malaysian company or non-Malaysian company registered and operating in Malaysia. In those examples income is derived by working for a Malaysian registered company directly or indirectly, which is not my case. 

I understand at some point I will probably need to talk to a visa and tax expert about this, but any information anyone could provide would be help for planning.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## awong82 (Oct 9, 2012)

*regarding your questions*



markd2 said:


> Hello all, I have a job that permits me to live practically anywhere. My wife and are U.S. citizens, and I currently live and work in the U.S. I work as a full time employee for a U.S. company and I'm paid in the U.S. When I move I will continue to work for that same employer and my income will be paid in the U.S (direct deposit into a U.S. bank account). We are hoping to stay in KL for at least 3 years, maybe much longer.
> 
> I have two primary questions. 1) What type of visa (if any, except for retirement) would permit us to live in Malaysia, but not derive income from Malaysia? There is no employer to sponsor me. My company has no presence in Malaysia. 2) Concerns taxes. I looked into this, but I find it somewhat confusing. Will I be required to pay income tax to Malaysia? I earn about $73K, but none of that income will be derived from any interest in Malaysia. I just need the Internet.
> 
> ...


1. You can look into the option of getting malaysia my second home program, it allows you to stay in malaysia without any restriction. Furthermore if you need to know more about the malaysia my second home please let me know.

2. As for the income tax, If you do not receive the income in Malaysia, and it is not derived from a source in Malaysia, you are not subject to taxes on the income in Malaysia. Malaysia taxes both residents and nonresidents only on income derived from a Malaysian source or received in Malaysia.


----------



## markd2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Can you give me contact info to learn more about the MM2H visa? 

Thank you!


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

markd2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you give me contact info to learn more about the MM2H visa?
> 
> Thank you!


Here is the official link to the MM2H website by the Malaysian Government.

Malaysia My Second Home Official Portal - MM2H Official Portal

There are also links on the agents...


----------



## gladystan (May 9, 2016)

Hello,
If you would like to know more about MM2H, please see attached document. Sam is very helpful.


----------

